# Gigabyte Motherboard temperature issue



## psyxeon (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi guys.

I noticed my mobo temp is very high "on load". I added a fan to the nb but i see no difference. I,m on a antec nine hundred so the airflow is good.

I can´t put a thermalright hr5 on the nb.

Any ideas? 
Is it the nb or everest reporting something else?


----------



## psyxeon (Jun 24, 2008)

nb voltage normal
ambient temp 22
CPU voltage 142 bios

Beta bios works fine. Does it affect the temps in some way

Hardware monitor pic


----------



## Bundy (Jun 24, 2008)

Your motherboard temperature is reported by the ITE chip. It is located between the PCI slots and the rear case slots on your mobo. The temperature increase you are see is most likely the graphics card exhausting hot air over the temp sensor.

To manage this, you will better ventilation for the graphics card.

AFAIK, the best way of testing NB temp is with your finger. If that is too hot to tough comfotably, install something like an Antec spot fan blowing onto the NB heatsink.


----------



## psyxeon (Jun 24, 2008)

Thx for the answer, Nb is cool, I didn´t know where the sensor was.

The weird thing is that it only gets hot while i,m running prime or occt


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 24, 2008)

lol your P35 is hotter at idle then my Nforce is...
You still may want to put some MX-2 thermal paste on your chipset.


----------



## psyxeon (Jun 24, 2008)

yes i will do that too, but my nb is very cool, not even hot

As bundyrum&coke said: the thermal sensor is located between the PCI slots


----------



## psyxeon (Jun 25, 2008)

yes, thx for the idea, I could get water cooling but is not that necessary. I cleaned the heat sink and added thermal paste, but the motherboard temps are the same.


----------



## psyxeon (Jun 29, 2008)

My nb is cool I was worried but not I know where the sensor so is not a big problem, thx a lot guys!

solved.


----------



## psyxeon (Jul 9, 2008)

I have another small problem now!
Hi guys a have the ga p35 ds3r with a q66 clocked to 3.6

I measured the mosfet temperatures running prime and they go all the way up to 60 - 73 c. 

I wanted to buy some cooling for the mosfet, but..I can´t use the thermalright solution.

I found some small pieces




*
Where should i place dem?

Do I really need mosfet cooling?* 

Here is the pic


----------

